
How much energy does Bitcoin mining really use? - trueduke
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/how-much-energy-does-bitcoin-mining-really-use
======
westurner
Is there a confidence interval chart with low, average, and high estimates?
Maybe a Jupyter notebook with parametrized functions and a reproducible and
reasonably reviewable analysis?

A sustainability index with voluntary data from mining pools would be great.

